# Camera App Question



## powlboyjr (Aug 6, 2014)

I am trying to simplify how photos of employees are saved by either buying software or developing an application within Access. What I want to do is be able to take an employee's picture and name it something like this: Lastname Firstname EmpID.jpg. I have an excel sheet of the employees I am taking photos of that day, so an import would be ideal. Does anyone have any suggestions as far as software or maybe some VBA that would speed up this process. Since I've been in this position, I've determined that they are currently using the logitech software to take a picture, renaming each picture manually, and then moving the pictures from the default location to a server location. Thanks for any help!


----------

